# My First Fursuit Head



## Scoots (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I started working on my first head recently and I guess I just wanted to get some other opinions on it. Do you see anything that looks off? I think it looks alright, but I've never made one of these before and want to be sure I'm not missing something big. 
With this head I'm kind of just going for a generic happy canine sort of shape, it's more of a test to see if I can actually make something I like than something I seriously want to look perfect, but if I could make it as good as possible that would be awesome. 
I'm a fan of suits with big, round muzzles, so I kind of want that on this suit, but I'm not sure if I've made it _too _big here, I know the fur will make it a little bigger and I don't want it looking overly huge. 

Sorry about the phone quality pictures ^^;



























And a video:
[video=youtube_share;gW3XZfPv1yA]http://youtu.be/gW3XZfPv1yA[/video]

Obviously I'll be pulling my hair back into some sort of wig cap or something when I actually wear it. Will probably get myself a balaclava to wear under it.

So do you see anything off about it? Any input would be appreciated


----------



## She-King (Nov 2, 2012)

I've made about three of these things, picking the strangest animals to do. It's brought me a lot of frustration, but they do look like they're supposed to look like. You have a nice, NEAT, clean-cut-looking head here. I'd say it looks great and nothing is off. I believe this is a canine, correct? Any breed, specifically, coyote, wolf or is he just a mutt? Just curious. You might want to figure that out if you haven't all ready, unless, you just want to be a generalized canine character, which is okay too. Nothing wrong with that. It's only a problem in the public. It gets old to be called something you're not. At a con, people know their stuff I believe.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 2, 2012)

That actually looks pretty good, I can't see anything obvious, butI guess we'd have to see the finished piece (which yeah, at that point it's too late to make amendments)


----------



## Scoots (Nov 2, 2012)

He's not any specific breed, just a general canine, a mutt I suppose you could call him. I'm not too fussed about people getting his species wrong in public, as long as he looks like a canine that's all that matters to me, that's all I was going for with this. I'll probably be back here asking questions once I start furring and such, but that may take some time as I'm not sure when I'll be able to order the fur I want. Thanks for your input guys, if anyone else has any input I'd like to hear it


----------



## She-King (Nov 3, 2012)

Scoots said:


> He's not any specific breed, just a general canine, a mutt I suppose you could call him. I'm not too fussed about people getting his species wrong in public, as long as he looks like a canine that's all that matters to me, that's all I was going for with this. I'll probably be back here asking questions once I start furring and such, but that may take some time as I'm not sure when I'll be able to order the fur I want. Thanks for your input guys, if anyone else has any input I'd like to hear it



No problem, hon! Glad I could be of some help! I wish you well and I hope you show us this guy when he's finished!!


----------



## aspiretolive (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking great! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------

